# Should I take Creatine with Weight gainer?



## Clone914 (Aug 24, 2001)

Yesterday I purchaser Pro Performance Weight Gainer 1850 Powdered Drink Mix and Creatine Fuel Loading Powdered Drink Mix and was wondering if I should take both after i exercise or just creatine and drink the weightgainer before i go to bed or not even use the weightgainer while im on creatine. I could really use some input, thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2001)

You could take them together.

What are you goals? Gain weight?


------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Clone914 (Aug 24, 2001)

my goals are to gain weight. Yesterday I felt really sick after having a creatine drink and half of my weight gaining drink.


----------



## Not Me (Aug 24, 2001)

The weight gainer is probably the culprit for your feeing sick, not the creatine.

Why do you feel you need a weight gainer?

------------------
Your liver pays dearly now for magic youthful moments.


----------



## cytrix (Aug 25, 2001)

you should take the creatine mix (i assume it contains high gi carbs already) by itself after training, not together with the weight gainer, because weight gainers are formulated to get into the bloodstream slower than creatine-carb powders. you wanna get carbs and creatine into the muscles as quick as possible after working out for recovery. also, you probably got sick because you ingested too much at once.


----------



## Maki Riddington (Aug 25, 2001)

Taking it together is fine.
The weight gainer is most likely the reason you felt sick.

------------------
Exercise, my drug of choice


----------

